# Clinton 2021



## nighttime

I’ve seen some lake run browns come out Clinton but that was when dnr was stocking the Black with them, not a steam brown though.

I’m lucky my wife has let me beat the river to death lately. She knows that after surgery Monday I’ll be down for months. God bless her. So my year has started like last ended, 1-4 yesterday. Hooked probably best fish I’ve seen in person in 8 years, on Clinton river that is, lost it after big battle. Kinda broke my heart but landed one. No picture for him almost fell in trying to land and release. Hit the quick afternoon shift and was 1-2. Water color looked good and little bump from
Yesterday. It seems to be mix of chromers and colored up right now. Good luck this year!


----------



## Whales

TimH said:


> LOL! Well done, Sir! However...I don't believe those are the brown tout he is inquiring about. Serious questions though, does the Clinton even hold large brown trout or are they more on the smaller side?


Every once and awhile someone gets one around Rochester. Are they left over plant fish? Maybe, Natural? Maybe. These are from Last year or maybe 2 years ago...I can't remember. I can get these....just don't ask me to catch a Steelhead below Yates dam! LOL....kinda sad...for me!


----------



## Whales

Ricky Bubbles said:


> That's what I've been doing and have been low on luck so far this fall
> 
> What'd you catch that shiny thing on?


Don't feel bad, I put some time in today and no fish for me! The Clinton is my Nemisis....the quest continues!


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

First fish of the year! 7-8lb buck!


----------



## nighttime

I see adipose! Congrats man


----------



## nighttime

Bump that 2020 year is spilling into 2021. Moving on......


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

nighttime said:


> I see adipose! Congrats man


Pre 2018 fish? Erie fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## nighttime

Unless it strayed or was missed during clipping process it’s most likely wild fish. Paint creek fish...... just assuming


----------



## HunterJake22

Fished some water downstream of riverbends today with no takers. Tossed some egg sucking leach imitations as well as some bug imitations. A few pink jigs as well. Might be out again in the morning, if anybody would like to join


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

HunterJake22 said:


> Fished some water downstream of riverbends today with no takers. Tossed some egg sucking leach imitations as well as some bug imitations. A few pink jigs as well. Might be out again in the morning, if anybody would like to join


I'll be out there tomorrow early afternoon once the day warms up a bit. How was the water today?


----------



## HunterJake22

Ricky Bubbles said:


> I'll be out there tomorrow early afternoon once the day warms up a bit. How was the water today?


It was on the low side but still fishable


----------



## BOadventures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenox

That's what I need. A dog that points fish.


----------



## brian0013

Thus tread needs a fish pic . Bobber down after work


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

That is a nice fish. Well done. How was the fight?


----------



## brian0013

Ricky Bubbles said:


> That is a nice fish. Well done. How was the fight?


Great fresh fish on the cp can’t beat it


----------



## BOadventures

Fish from the other day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Wow, Some good looking fish during the heat up! just cleaned, re-greased the bait caster. Ready to hit the clinton!


----------



## brian0013

Bobber down


----------



## nighttime

Well just slowly scratching my way back after neck surgery. I figured best way back is let’s kids do the dirty work.


----------



## MPOW

Ryan0988 said:


> are the suckers running yet?


none up in yates water is as low and clear as i have ever seen it


----------



## Bucket-Back

Lenox said:


> What is the hatch occurring today? I lack experience in these things.


I'm seeing bugs in Newaygo, you guys should be good to go down there. I docked on the Clinton before


----------



## riverwart

Definitely some entertaining posts being put on here this season.


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

JDely97 said:


> View attachment 758026
> 
> 03/06/21
> View attachment 758027
> 
> 03/10/21
> View attachment 758036
> 
> 03/12/21
> View attachment 758028
> 
> 03/15/21
> View attachment 758029
> 
> 03/16/21
> View attachment 758030
> View attachment 758031
> View attachment 758032
> View attachment 758033
> 
> these 4 all 03/17/21
> floats have been dropping!
> we definitely need rain. This low water is beating the crap out of a lot of these fish.
> [/QU





Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Nighttime I hate too say it but your time as the raining Clinton champ is over... josh has taken over your position as the Clinton champ and honestly don’t understand how this man catches this many fish everyday he’s a tank congrats josh your the new champ nighttime your time is over


that’s a ethics thing right vs wrong. I wouldn’t say that.... nice fish guys. I’m trying my best to get one before the season is over


----------



## TroutFishingBear

This thread is pretty funny. Enjoying the back and forth a bit personally lol.

Nice fish dude up there. Killin it for sure.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

nighttime said:


> Lol! That’s funny man! Several good fisherman out there getting it done, just cus your not one don’t label other people. You have no idea seriously


It was kinda a joke supposed to be funny it’s okay nighttime you can be the grandpa of the Clinton josh is the dad of the Clinton tho


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Can someone explain too me one reason why yates dam shouldn’t be taken down besides a couple lamprey getting through like that dam is so damn pointless natural reproduction would sky rocket


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

The suckers were out today also water was very low I fished about 5 hours no fish to prove


----------



## BOadventures

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Nighttime I hate too say it but your time as the raining Clinton champ is over... josh has taken over your position as the Clinton champ and honestly don’t understand how this man catches this many fish everyday he’s a tank congrats josh your the new champ nighttime your time is over


Honestly you have no idea what your talking about . I've landed 42 fish sense December and most weeks only fishing Sunday . The guys out there putting the wood to them aren't blowing up the sportsman page . Last time I went out was over 2 weeks ago and a friend and I had an 8 fish day and we lost 4 . I got any idea don't publicaly bash someone who prolly could be your single greatest asset to catching fish on that river . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOadventures

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Nighttime I hate too say it but your time as the raining Clinton champ is over... josh has taken over your position as the Clinton champ and honestly don’t understand how this man catches this many fish everyday he’s a tank congrats josh your the new champ nighttime your time is over


Not to mention this is my first year fishing the Clinton Sooo there's that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan0988

How long does the sucker run usually last on the Clinton?


----------



## MPOW

Ryan0988 said:


> How long does the sucker run usually last on the Clinton?


zero fish there yet.....water super low super clear....was at riverbends today....you can see where winter steelhead spawned and left.....this little shot of rain may move some fish....when suckers are in there are 10's of thousands....they carpet the river wall to wall.....just gotta wait for warm and rain....they are around for weeks when they come


----------



## Ryan0988

MPOW said:


> zero fish there yet.....water super low super clear....was at riverbends today....you can see where winter steelhead spawned and left.....this little shot of rain may move some fish....when suckers are in there are 10's of thousands....they carpet the river wall to wall.....just gotta wait for warm and rain....they are around for weeks when they come


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

BOadventures said:


> Honestly you have no idea what your talking about . I've landed 42 fish sense December and most weeks only fishing Sunday . The guys out there putting the wood to them aren't blowing up the sportsman page . Last time I went out was over 2 weeks ago and a friend and I had an 8 fish day and we lost 4 . I got any idea don't publicaly bash someone who prolly could be your single greatest asset to catching fish on that river .
> 
> My bad sorry a joke offended you do you want a reward for your 42 fish or something I mean I can’t catch a single steelhead on this river lmao but ig jokes don’t work too well with people above the age of 80 in this forum
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> [/QUO


Your name really makes sense man... I’m not quite sure why you have to be so rude multiple people in this fourm have given me tips and have helped me a lot considering this year is my first year trying to catch steelhead stop being a a$$hole or just leave it’s not funny or cute.


----------



## BOadventures

Buddy it's not funny . Nobody likes you . You were adopted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nighttime

Yea that rain..... well not so much. The graph is showing low 100’s which is summer time low water. Not the most ideal situation for fish survival


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

BOadventures said:


> Buddy it's not funny . Nobody likes you . You were adopted
> 
> Dude your like 90 years old give up fishing


----------



## Swampbuckster

nighttime said:


> Yea that rain..... well not so much. The graph is showing low 100’s which is summer time low water. Not the most ideal situation for fish survival


Its coming. Looks like almost two inches by Saturday....unless it changes which has been the case lately. This is great for G Lakes water levels but damn, its dry! Water temps are getting up there quickly. If any fish left to run, they are going to run, dump and leave.


----------



## nighttime

Yeah that’s scary no rain then 2”. Probably sediment alone will kill some fish. What a weird year.


----------



## murdermittenkid

The ol’ rouge river brown trout pattern. Works good but usually need to add your own scent


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

nighttime said:


> Yeah they just repaired some of the failed areas in bends but moneys are still working in Clinton’s favor. Work on North branch is starting soon, and restoration has already happened in Utica and sterling hgts and Rochester. Clinton is one of the most accessible rivers in the state, not only that it sits in the highest population, it deserves everything they put into it. I feel you FD cant save em all! I just really stay in tuned locally as I spend close to 100 days fishing Clinton. The recent graph has scary high turbidity levels, like hit 1000, that’s 3-4 times the amount a of north rivers after recent rainfall, again not much we can do but watch. Glad it wasn’t anymore rain, but boy we needed it. I hope next year’s run is similar


What is turbidity


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> What is turbidity


water clarity


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

Is the river going to be fishable tomorrow morning?


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Went out to check around for a couple hours before seeing my newborn nephew. Saw quite a few very fresh looking fish making some redds on the gravel. Holes are being fought over by people fishing suckers and people fishing steel. Combat fishing is in full force LOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JDely97

Woah guys, I was unaware there was a ‘Clinton Champ.’ I can assure you, it’s not me. I know nighttime is far more knowledgeable of this system than myself. (By the way nighttime, I appreciate you trying to net that fish for me before she decided to throw the hook hahaha.) I don’t fancy myself a skilled steelhead angler, it’s taken me about 15 (relatively frustrating) years on this river before this season where I finally began to have any kind of marked success. Having patience and taking your time to learn the water, work on your technique, and figure out what methods work best for you will eventually earn you fish. We are lucky to have this fishery in our backyard, so please do your utmost to treat it with respect. With that said, on to the report.









03/19 - Had to put in a lot of work to find a single fish, ended 1/1 on the day after about 5 hours of fishing. Also, one of the fresher fish I’ve seen lately, she had yet to spawn. 



















03/22 - Managed to get out for a few hours in the morning before class. Went 2/3 within about 2 hours. One skip, one smaller buck.




















Anyone know why this one would have a huge hole in its snout? (Smashing into rocks during the fight? Lamprey?)








^The only wild fish of the day. Also ended up pulling someone else’s hook out of her tail. 


























03/24 - Was actually the best day I’ve had steelhead fishing on any river anywhere, going 6/6 over about 5 hours. Action came hard and fast with long lulls in between, at one point I managed 3 fish within 5 drifts, to say I was surprised is an understatement. 1 wild fish, 5 clipped, all were pretty dark/spawned out. 

All fish have come floating waxies, spawn, and pink worms. 

I have been seeing quite a few fish on redds, and running rapids between holes. I usually just find a place to sit and watch them do their thing, it’s pretty cool to witness. I always spare them harassment from my float.😂

I have caught a few suckers here and there but I haven’t seen them in any numbers, surely due in no small part to the critically low flow. I’m sure they’ll be in after the rain we’ve gotten, and hopefully it’s brought up some fresh chrome and allowed the winter fish to escape.

Decided to give the river a break and wait for the rain after that trip. As I’m sure we’re all aware, the river had been reduced to little more than a trickle by that point. I also saw that the water temperature got all the way up to 60 degrees before the rain, and dissolved oxygen was decreasing pretty dramatically. No doubt it was stressing the fish. 

Side note 1: The other day I came across a stone dead buck that someone had tied fishing line through its gills and tied it off to a log and (seemingly) left it for dead. What gives? (It appeared to be purposely tied, not broken off line that had gotten wrapped up, also, no hook was present.) 

Side note 2: I ended up going over to Grand Rapids Friday instead, where I had the ‘pleasure’ of witnessing all the ‘skilled fisherman’ at 6th street dam getting steelhead to ‘bite’ everywhere except their mouths. Many were still kept. Absolutely infuriating to witness.


----------



## JDely97

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Nighttime I hate too say it but your time as the raining Clinton champ is over... josh has taken over your position as the Clinton champ and honestly don’t understand how this man catches this many fish everyday he’s a tank congrats josh your the new champ nighttime your time is over



While I appreciate the hype, I don’t think it is, or see it as, a contest or competition. Many others do just as well and better than me. I sincerely hope everybody catches fish and am willing to help where I can, though I am no expert. nighttime is far wiser and more successful than I, and I have immense respect for he and others that choose to share their hard-earned knowledge. He (and others) have provided a lot of invaluable (and interesting) information on these forums over the years, free of charge, without which I would not be where I am now. I cannot thank him (and others) enough. 

I do not aim to boast by posting pictures. I only seek to inform others what I have been successful doing/how well the system is fishing. The photos can provide a gauge on the condition of the fish/stage of the run, etc. I also think these fish are beautiful and each is unique, all worthy of a picture. And personally, I know how much I enjoy seeing pictures of other anglers’ catches. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## nighttime

Great report with pictures!


----------



## Burz

Awesome when all the frustration, hard work and miles hiked pays off. Appears you are out there for the right reasons......just being out there. Tight lines mr


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

This time of year when the water is starting too warm up will they pretty much bite on anything or is it better too throw hardware


----------



## Bartonomis

3/30 
Saw 1 nice steelhead caught near Yates but me and a couple yahoos caught roughly 50 suckers in probably 4 hours. Would you believe me if I said they were biting on crawlers?


----------



## Ryan0988

Are the suckers running hard right now?


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Ryan0988 said:


> Are the suckers running hard right now?


Suckers are in thick right now. Saw a pod of maybe 50 fish in a hole between Yates and coyote Joe’s. Went 1/1, spawned out female. Done with steelhead for the year. Time to get some walleye and catch up on my neglected to do list


----------



## Lead/Slinger

Hellow fellow steelheaders. I been reading posts on here for years but this is my first time becoming a member. This 2021 spring steelhead season has been rough for me due to having surgery on my right foot and having to wear a walking cast, so no waders for me. I have been limited to fishing at yates park and had some luck. These are some of the fish i had caught last month. I released alot more then i kept.


----------



## fishdip

Nice fish Slinger


----------



## Ryan0988

Was out for around 5 hours today trying to get some suckers. Spent most of my time at river bends but switched to yates out of desperation. Didn't get any bites or see any suckers. Saw one person get a steelhead at yates. I was using nightcrawlers on a three-way rig. Hoping to get out again soon so some advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

I’m wondering if the steelhead are all over the river right now in lower parts like dodge or budd or if all attention should be shifted too coyotes too yates just not trying too waste my time


----------



## detroitjim

By all means

moreover coyotes furthermore yates,in addition waste time


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

detroitjim said:


> By all means
> 
> moreover coyotes furthermore yates,in addition waste time


Funny guy eh


----------



## BOadventures

To the guys bottom bouncing worms that walked up on my brother and I will we were fishing a run with out pins and then proceeded to get right along side the hole and cast in it . **** YOU YOU WORTHLESS **** . Never in my life have I seen so much disrespect on the river even if we were at homestead during the run never seen disrespect like that . I hope that steelhead that you were dragging around on the river with a stringer managed to let her eggs go being as the fish was on the stringer alive prolly so you didn't have run it to the truck . It's not like these guys were new to fishing either he new exactly what he was doing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nighttime

Yeah I have fished Clinton since April or early May so other than checking it out to see myself I’ll probably won’t wet a line on Clinton till October. High water events like last couple days can be hard on fish and even cause fish kills. Ether way we needed rain badly, to bad all at once.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

nighttime said:


> Yeah I have fished Clinton since April or early May so other than checking it out to see myself I’ll probably won’t wet a line on Clinton till October. High water events like last couple days can be hard on fish and even cause fish kills. Ether way we needed rain badly, to bad all at once.


I’ve been thinking lately after doing some skam fishing at tippy up north and I the idea of the Clinton getting a skam run never entered my mine is there a skam run or is the numbers so low and water too warm that it isn’t fishable


----------



## Fishndude

Skamanias are all planted, and none are planted in the Clinton watershed. There are only 2 rivers in MI that actually get plants of them. The Big Manistee, and Saint Joseph rivers. The Joe gets a nice plant from Michigan, but Indiana plants something like 250,000 Skams in it. They stray quite a bit, so a lot of west side rivers that stay cooler get some in summer. They are very susceptible to high water temps, and if you catch them in 70*+ water, you should keep them. They might swim away "fine," but lots of them die later from the lactic acid that builds up from the fight.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Fishndude said:


> Skamanias are all planted, and none are planted in the Clinton watershed. There are only 2 rivers in MI that actually get plants of them. The Big Manistee, and Saint Joseph rivers. The Joe gets a nice plant from Michigan, but Indiana plants something like 250,000 Skams in it. They stray quite a bit, so a lot of west side rivers that stay cooler get some in summer. They are very susceptible to high water temps, and if you catch them in 70*+ water, you should keep them. They might swim away "fine," but lots of them die later from the lactic acid that builds up from the fight.


Quite unfortunate the Clinton turns into a completely warm water river after may I hear some spots where the big browns still hang out but I’ve yet to find them


----------



## nighttime

Yea Clinton would never receive skams just because..... but right now fighting for more stocking is the battle. Hard enough at that but I think it will happen but take 2-3 years for it to happen.


----------



## Paint man

Can’t imagine what the Clinton looked like on Friday considering I nearly floated my car driving down Parkdale. The paint got completely blown out. A giant boulder I usually fish even got moved. Followed a monster trout today pushing upstream through the park, probably trying to get into some colder water. Hate to think what happened to the smaller ones.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Paint man said:


> Can’t imagine what the Clinton looked like on Friday considering I nearly floated my car driving down Parkdale. The paint got completely blown out. A giant boulder I usually fish even got moved. Followed a monster trout today pushing upstream through the park, probably trying to get into some colder water. Hate to think what happened to the smaller ones.


The paint never failed too amaze me with the fish it holds Just got back from a trip up north fishing the little man big man and Pere Marquette along with many tribs caught over 100 trout but the paint honestly completes with these rivers


----------



## Fishndude

If the Paint "competes" with the Little Man, PM, and Big Man, why go to those rivers? lol

There are legit river Browns in the PM that exceed 36". And the Little River has some massive Trout. The upper stretches of the Big River are Trout paradise.


----------



## Beagleboy2004

Paint man said:


> Can’t imagine what the Clinton looked like on Friday considering I nearly floated my car driving down Parkdale. The paint got completely blown out. A giant boulder I usually fish even got moved. Followed a monster trout today pushing upstream through the park, probably trying to get into some colder water. Hate to think what happened to the smaller ones.


How long will it take for Paint creek to get back to good fishing after all this rain we’ve been getting?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Beagleboy2004 said:


> How long will it take for Paint creek to get back to good fishing after all this rain we’ve been getting?


I drive over the Clinton at Yates yesterday afternoon. Looks like the water level is coming down, but still extremely turbulent and chocolate milky. Probably take few days to clear up if we don't get anymore heavy rain.


----------



## nighttime

Paint is local gem for sure and sure holds some fish but isn’t the pm, big man or little river. Paint still suffers from being in such large urbanized area and unfortunately always have that against it. On a positive note it is a cold water trib, stocked with trout and has public access. Some natural reproduction does occur but not on the levels of a river like Pm or big man tribs


----------



## nighttime

Screen shot of video I took today.


----------



## Fishndude

A buddy of mine owns an apartment building on the Clinton. He said their parking area was under 4' of water last weekend.


----------



## tincanary

Fishndude said:


> A buddy of mine owns an apartment building on the Clinton. He said their parking area was under 4' of water last weekend.


The apartments at Riverland and Van ****? They flood with even half the rain we got.


----------



## Beagleboy2004

nighttime said:


> Screen shot of video I took today.
> View attachment 774468


Is that Paint creek or the Clinton?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary

Beagleboy2004 said:


> Is that Paint creek or the Clinton?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's the Clinton. He sent me the actual video earlier.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

nighttime said:


> Screen shot of video I took today.
> View attachment 774468


Question, what is the benefit of that dam? I'd rather have one less divider between the fish and their spawning grounds.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Question, what is the benefit of that dam? I'd rather have one less divider between the fish and their spawning grounds.


There are hundreds of useless dams in just the state of Michigan alone keeping fish from there natural spawning grounds. It costs too much money to tear down a dam. Governments don't care enough and the general public is too stupid and ignorant to actually put forth the effort and funding to help give back to nature what man took from it. Short answer is, there are no benefits. None.


----------



## tincanary

Levelpebble Angler said:


> There are hundreds of useless dams in just the state of Michigan alone keeping fish from there natural spawning grounds. It costs too much money to tear down a dam. Governments don't care enough and the general public is too stupid and ignorant to actually put forth the effort and funding to help give back to nature what man took from it. Short answer is, there are no benefits. None.


While I agree with your sentiments, I've been told the Yates Dam is to remain in place to keep invasive species from getting to the headwaters and upper reaches of the Clinton. The Paint has been a managed trout fishery since the 50s. DNR doesn't want lampreys and other critters finding their way in.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

tincanary said:


> While I agree with your sentiments, I've been told the Yates Dam is to remain in place to keep invasive species from getting to the headwaters and upper reaches of the Clinton. The Paint has been a managed trout fishery since the 50s. DNR doesn't want lampreys and other critters finding their way in.


I dont mind being set straight if the facts are along those lines. 👍
My home river is the Huron, littered with unnecessary dams and it bugs me to say the least. Im not a fan of dams.


----------



## tincanary

Levelpebble Angler said:


> I dont mind being set straight if the facts are along those lines. 👍
> My home river is the Huron, littered with unnecessary dams and it bugs me to say the least. Im not a fan of dams.


I feel like the Huron would rival any river up north of it had no impoundments. It has a lot of potential, but would be an expensive undertaking to remove all of those dams.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

tincanary said:


> I feel like the Huron would rival any river up north of it had no impoundments. It has a lot of potential, but would be an expensive undertaking to remove all of those dams.


Couldnt agree more....


----------



## fowl

Really apples and oranges. Not even comparable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

fowl said:


> Really apples and oranges. Not even comparable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I wasn't comparing the two rivers. Just stated my home river and how I feel about dams. Shed some light on why I made my initial comment.


----------



## Beagleboy2004

Tried paint creek today, waters still real high all over. Got a few chubs before the rain came but that was it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Beagleboy2004

Is paint creek back down to normal levels or is it still high?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whales

Beagleboy2004 said:


> Is paint creek back down to normal levels or is it still high?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I haven't checked...I have a river level app on my phone. The Paint has a gauge on it as do most popular Michigan Creeks and rivers, download one on your phone or computer..... very handy. Mine has graph of week water level and flow.


----------



## Fishndude

tincanary said:


> I feel like the Huron would rival any river up north of it had no impoundments. It has a lot of potential, but would be an expensive undertaking to remove all of those dams.


Someone would have to pay all of the lakefront property owners along it some sort of compensation, if all the dams were removed. A lot of very valuable properties on Belleville Lake (6.5 miles long section of dammed Huron River) would take a major hit on their property values. Then throw in the rest of the lakes' property owners, and it would really add up.


----------



## tincanary

Fishndude said:


> Someone would have to pay all of the lakefront property owners along it some sort of compensation, if all the dams were removed. A lot of very valuable properties on Belleville Lake (6.5 miles long section of dammed Huron River) would take a major hit on their property values. Then throw in the rest of the lakes' property owners, and it would really add up.


True, but one can dream lol


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

My friend told
Me today he caught a steelhead out of the Clinton in the very lower portion I thought it was way too early or am I wrong?


----------



## brian0013

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> My friend told
> Me today he caught a steelhead out of the Clinton in the very lower portion I thought it was way too early or am I wrong?


Earliest I’ve got one is mid October


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> My friend told
> Me today he caught a steelhead out of the Clinton in the very lower portion I thought it was way too early or am I wrong?


Maybe a few, but far between them. Not really fishable numbers yet. Heard a couple were caught in Lake St. Clair in front of the river.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Also for anyone interested, MSU is having their Michigan Steelhead Project meeting soon. This will be going over data that people put into the Great Lakes angler diary. I’m sure someone else can give more information regarding it. Also if you haven’t, please register and record your fishing outing (even if you didn’t catch anything) into the Great Lakes fishing diary (bottom link). People actually pays attention to this information, so any data is helpful. 





__





Michigan River Steelhead Project Zoom Meeting Series


This meeting will focus on steelhead fisheries in Michigan and volunteer recruitment.




events.anr.msu.edu







https://glanglerdiary.org/Account/Login?ReturnUrl=%2fTrip%2fIndex




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## nighttime

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Also for anyone interested, MSU is having their Michigan Steelhead Project meeting soon. This will be going over data that people put into the Great Lakes angler diary. I’m sure someone else can give more information regarding it. Also if you haven’t, please register and record your fishing outing (even if you didn’t catch anything) into the Great Lakes fishing diary (bottom link). People actually pays attention to this information, so any data is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan River Steelhead Project Zoom Meeting Series
> 
> 
> This meeting will focus on steelhead fisheries in Michigan and volunteer recruitment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> events.anr.msu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://glanglerdiary.org/Account/Login?ReturnUrl=%2fTrip%2fIndex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


thanks for posting. Meeting most likely will be first week of October. Man I really pumped for up coming season!


----------



## Whales

I've been in alot of the other local rivers, not the Clinton's main branch, Smallmouth and Pike fishing...waters warm and absolutely no sign of any Steelhead were I've been. Smallmouth and Pike all day long! Seems a little early.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

nighttime said:


> thanks for posting. Meeting most likely will be first week of October. Man I really pumped for up coming season!


I certainly am looking forward to the 10 minute drive vs 4 hours how it is currently


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Gabe T

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Maybe a few, but far between them. Not really fishable numbers yet. Heard a couple were caught in Lake St. Clair in front of the river.


deadass? well now I have something to do today


----------



## BOadventures

So whose gonna be the first to get it done for this opening season ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

BOadventures said:


> So whose gonna be the first to get it done for this opening season ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me today


----------



## BOadventures

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Me today


Get sum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOadventures

Anyone else see this ??!?!?! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whales

BOadventures said:


> Anyone else see this ??!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Monkey see Monkey do? Had to know this was coming. It's going to be all fishing soon Bass, Pike, Panfish. Guided trips to the pond behind my house! LOL. The instant reward generation can't afford to put in any time and do the work to catch fish.


----------



## detroitjim

BOadventures said:


> Anyone else see this ??!?!?!


First thing I thought about was fly by night charter boat captains
and recently reading about the CO's busting one in the MiDNR CO Bi-Weekly Reports.

Wonder if RW plans on floating his clients down the Clinton?


Interesting article posted October 5, 2021








Fishing Guide or Charter Captain – What’s the difference?


Licensing and reporting requirements are different for charter captains and fishing guides in Michigan. This makes for a lower barrier to entry for fishing guides, but also leads to safety concerns and gaps in our understanding of river fisheries.




www.canr.msu.edu


----------



## nighttime

Lol you can also hire the fisher brad!!!


----------



## Whales

nighttime said:


> Lol you can also hire the fisher brad!!!


LOL. What ever happened to just fishing with someone? I have a younger guy I have meet on here and was asking me about wading and Smallmouth fishing. I told him in the summer I'll take him, I'm familiar with his area. The technics I use can translate to any river with smallmouth. I enjoy sharing some knowledge with someone who wants to learn...all it costs is time. I was fishing the Belle in the late summer a year ago when I ran into a fellow angler,(younger guy), he had his waders, trout gear, etc. He was looking for Trout...I informed him..to warm. It was warm I was wearing shorts bass/ pike fishing. He told me he whent on a "Fisher Brad" guided journey. I asked why? This guy lived on the river they fished...it wasn't cheap either. Needless to say I gave him my number and told him to call me and we'll just fish....no charge. We'll catch the same fish, sportsmanship. I guess it's Capitalism at it best out there.


----------



## brian0013

Capitalism at its best 😂😂


----------



## HunterJake22

Can’t see very many people paying $300 to maybe catch a steelhead or 2 on the dirty ole clinton. But, to each their own. Won’t knock the man for trying to make a living doing what he loves, but maybe pick another river(for your sake)😆


----------



## Fishndude

Dude covers quite an area if he'll guide for Clinton River Browns & Steelhead, and guides for Lake Trout and Splake. Not finding Splake within 4 hours of the Clinton, that I know of.


----------



## BOadventures

Fishndude said:


> Dude covers quite an area if he'll guide for Clinton River Browns & Steelhead, and guides for Lake Trout and Splake. Not finding Splake within 4 hours of the Clinton, that I know of.


Maceday lake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Been a long time since I've posted on here. Might be down state working for a couple weeks. Would like to do some fishing when I'm not. How's the ol Clinton looking these days? Froze or still flowing? 

Don't need spots. I'm sure my old ones will be just fine as long as its open.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whales

Pikewhisperer said:


> Been a long time since I've posted on here. Might be down state working for a couple weeks. Would like to do some fishing when I'm not. How's the ol Clinton looking these days? Froze or still flowing?
> 
> Don't need spots. I'm sure my old ones will be just fine as long as its open.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I haven't been out on the Clinton in a while, I'm sure someone here has hopefully we'll get a report.


----------



## HunterJake22

I’ve been out the past 2 days after work for an hour or so just trying out new gear. Water had a fishy stain to it the past 2 days with some of that warm(ish) weather we’ve had, thawing some snow and ice into the river. I plan on giving it a good push this weekend to get on my first steelhead of the year. There’s fish in the system, just gotta find em.


----------



## nighttime

Fish have been in and out but few around. Waters in good shape. Now if you’d get that darn phone of yours fixed probably could just text me silly…..
Threw like 20 casts at her today, no bites and not much time. I know you’ll find a bite or two GL found a few recently couple pictures of nicer ones


----------



## Fishndude

Fished a spot on the river with a buddy yesterday. We didn't hit any fish, but it was fun to meet up and throw our lines in the water.


----------



## nighttime

Fishndude said:


> Fished a spot on the river with a buddy yesterday. We didn't hit any fish, but it was fun to meet up and throw our lines in the water.


Cool! Nice to get out for sure! Was that on the Clinton or Huron? Just curious…hopefully Clinton. A little dirty in mid lower but decent looking up river. I caught my first drop back hen yesterday, she was pretty clean fish but empty.


----------



## Fishndude

Clinton thread. Clinton river.


----------



## Gabe T

Fished yesterday went 1-2 on float setup like a 5 lb hen. Also caught a northern on a hot n tot


----------



## Burz




----------



## Burz

Burz said:


> View attachment 849231
> View attachment 849233
> View attachment 849235
> View attachment 849231
> View attachment 849233
> View attachment 849235


Anyone itching yet...........


----------



## Gabe T

Lol don’t tease me brotha


----------

